# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة العالم الجليل الدكتور: محمد أديب الصالح

## محمد عبد الأعلى

توفي اليوم العالم الجليل الدكتور: محمد أديب الصالح رحمه الله تعالى
من أهم أعماله تفسير النصوص , ولمحات في أصول الحديث والبلاغة النبوية
وهذه ترجمته من الويكيبيديا
https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85...A7%D9%84%D8%AD

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجعله من الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

رحمه الله والحقه بالصالحين ووقانا واياكم الفتن ما ظهر منا وما بطن ..وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------

